# THE WEIR (Sludge from Canada)



## Nightcrawler (Feb 21, 2012)

Check out my new project, but only if you're into rad riffs and sweet yelling.

Everything Blaowder Than Everything Else Demo | Hearing Aids Records


----------



## Decipher (Feb 22, 2012)

I did and I do.

Can't wait for the show next week!!


----------



## Dores (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds a lot better than i expected! Nice and slow and groovy as hell. I like this. I'll definitely be listening to this some more when I get home to some real speakers. Keep it up!

C4C?
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...wmind-world-gone-mad-full-album-bandcamp.html


----------



## tank (Mar 11, 2012)

fuckin' epic! cheers from italy!


----------



## Nightcrawler (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks dudes. Hoping to have a full-length out before the end of the year.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Mar 29, 2012)

the demo is up for download @

https://www.facebook.com/pages/the-Weir/163321613777117


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 29, 2012)

I saw Wake post the download earlier, just got it.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Apr 2, 2012)

As soon as I'm done listening to the new Meshuggah album, I'll check this out, partially because Weir is my last name!


----------



## rug (Apr 2, 2012)

Is that a drill I hear? Sounds rad.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Apr 3, 2012)

Sounds rad, definitely dig it. I'm just about to move to Calgary next month so I should try and keep in touch with all you Calgarians.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah buddy, come hang out, say hello!


----------

